# snow commander



## snowprice

looking for a experienced snow commander. take over all aspects of snow operations. from selling to to billing. our operation is about 1/2 million to 3/4 million dollars a year.
Must have min of 5 years.

Flecks Landscaping
wheeling il
[email protected]


----------



## cwren2472

That is the coolest job title ever


----------



## leigh

cwren2472 said:


> That is the coolest job title ever


 I clicked on because I thought it was about the discontinued Toro Snow Commander !


----------



## Mr.Markus

I thought it was a Bat Signal...


----------



## cwren2472

I wonder where in the hierarchy "snow commander" falls in relation to "plow lord"


----------



## leigh

cwren2472 said:


> I wonder where in the hierarchy "snow commander" falls in relation to "plow lord"


 Not sure but they both fall under the rule of -


----------



## BossPlow2010

cwren2472 said:


> I wonder where in the hierarchy "snow commander" falls in relation to "plow lord"


Plow lord has a pony tail, similar to this


----------



## BUFF

leigh said:


> I clicked on because I thought it was about the discontinued Toro Snow Commander !


I thought this:


----------



## jonniesmooth

BUFF said:


> I thought this:
> View attachment 188135


The Dodge plow commander came with the best in class Meyer plow and 100% positive traction.


----------



## BUFF

jonniesmooth said:


> The Dodge plow commander came with the best in class Meyer plow and 100% positive traction.


I learned to drive and plow in one of those in '75, I was 13yo.


----------



## Western1

Yea it had the turning radius of a bus!!!


----------



## leigh

jonniesmooth said:


> The Dodge plow commander came with the best in class Meyer plow and 100% positive traction.


 I think I note slight sarcasm in the middle of your post


----------



## BUFF

Western1 said:


> Yea it had the turning radius of a bus!!!


And road like a buck board wagon too...


----------



## FredG

BUFF said:


> I thought this:
> View attachment 188135


 Ditto.


----------



## Western1

Yea you couldn’t drink coffee driving it!!


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> I thought this:
> View attachment 188135


Same here.


----------



## kimber750

Western1 said:


> Yea it had the turning radius of a bus!!!


So slightly better then my 02 F350?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Western1 said:


> Yea it had the turning radius of a bus!!!


Guess my memory is oof, I don't recall them being that bad. I do remember the dealer adjusting a stop bolt on on a few of our Dodges. Some factory monkey wasn't setting them correctly and you couldn't turn as sharply in 1 direction as the other.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> Some factory monkey wasn't setting them correctly and you couldn't turn as sharply in 1 direction as the other.


Todd worked at the Dodge factory before he started supertruckin'?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> Todd worked at the Dodge factory before he started supertruckin'?


Not sure he was old enough to work at Durdge back then...he was probably a yard monkey.


----------



## NYH1

I knew a guy with one of these, which is the first thing I thought of.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

NYH1 said:


> I knew a guy with one of these, which is the first thing I thought of.


Sweet!!!

My dad had one as well. Same color but the topper was white.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sweet!!!
> 
> My dad had one as well. Same color but the topper was white.


I see Oomkes green been a long time tradition.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> I see Oomkes green been a long time tradition.


I believe it started with a '75 Snow Commander.


----------



## Randall Ave

Ya know, they were basic trucks. But were easy to fix and got the job done. If they brought back that exact truck, they would sell.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Randall Ave said:


> Ya know, they were basic trucks. But were easy to fix and got the job done. If they brought back that exact truck, they would sell.


Shoot, most of BUFF could fit under the hood on those trucks. With the engine.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

NYH1 said:


> I knew a guy with one of these, which is the first thing I thought of.


Started my plow career in a '79 Ramcharger and a 7.5' Meyer 6 seasons ago..... its gotten a little out of hand since that daylowred:


----------

